

Microsoft close to naming CEO, Ford's Mulally stays put - rbanffy
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/01/08/us-autos-ford-ceo-idUSBREA061AJ20140108

======
chany2
I think MSFT would be better off with a COO with a huge tech interest similar
to Dick Costolo or Tim Cook.

Allows to think leaner within operations, without hindering the progress of
innovation because it is such a core fundamental mindset in that COO's mind.

